# Lens flare.... I want it! :)



## adhocphotographer (Jul 23, 2013)

What is the best lens to choose for crazy, out-of-this-world, over-the-top, almost obstructive flare! 

I hear the FL 55 1.2 gets some nice flare?

I know i could fake it in PS, but i like to get the best i can in in camera... any opinions/advice?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 23, 2013)

The Nikon 14-24mm lens reaches out and grabs flare from almost anywhere.


----------



## The_Arsonist (Jul 23, 2013)

I have the FL 55 1.2. It does get some nice flare, and if you use it at 1.2, the image becomes quite soft and hazy


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 23, 2013)

How about a cheap / bad filter on any lens without a hood?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 23, 2013)

I did a general check of my photo's: the most flare I get from the Sigma 20 mm (nice halo's) and Samyang 14mm at f/2.8 (big burst that covers half the frame). Neither of these flares may be sufficient for you though. The 100-400L gets ugly purple/green crosses when car lights shine directly into it on the race track. It must be said I'm generally impressed with the resistance to flare of most of my lenses.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 23, 2013)

Find something uncoated from the 1950's


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 23, 2013)

An early production run 24-105.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 23, 2013)

straight out of a D800 with the latest nikkor 70-200 2.8


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 23, 2013)

just kidding obvs... I've gotten decent flare with the 50 1.8 though


----------



## Smurf1811 (Jul 23, 2013)

Lensbaby!!! The flare-machine


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 23, 2013)

What they used on the recent Star trek movies worked well...


----------



## Grumbaki (Jul 24, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> What they used on the recent Star trek movies worked well...



Just reading the title I was waiting on the JJ Abrams jokes. Thanks for complying.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Jul 24, 2013)

Jay Khaos said:


> straight out of a D800 with the latest nikkor 70-200 2.8



Superman has a dog?!


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 24, 2013)

The original EF 14mm f/2.8L is another.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 24, 2013)

Jay Khaos said:


> just kidding obvs... I've gotten decent flare with the 50 1.8 though



So it was taken with the 50 1.8???



Thanks all for the suggestions...


----------



## Fleetie (Jul 31, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4472197463596&l=12b5e4a72c


----------



## KyleSTL (Aug 1, 2013)

My 19-35mm flares pretty good w/o hood. Smaller apertures increase flares, but small highlights aren't enough to cause flare, need fairly strong light to flare, though.


----------



## crank47 (Aug 1, 2013)

My friend loves flares and this is what i learned from him:
The 50 1.4 has awesome flairs if you put a small light source in a exact spot near the corners. 
Sigma 20 1.8 has a circular halo if you put the light at the centre of the frame.

And my favourite is the 16-35 II with a b+w uv filter (not MRC):






If you want,check out his work: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mihoci-Photography/260394915188


----------



## bseitz234 (Aug 1, 2013)

crank47 said:


> My friend loves flares and this is what i learned from him:
> The 50 1.4 has awesome flairs if you put a small light source in a exact spot near the corners.
> Sigma 20 1.8 has a circular halo if you put the light at the centre of the frame.
> 
> ...



This is fantastic! Great use of flare to make the shot.

I got a good flare the other day with my 28 1.8 + B+W UV MRC. The shot is worthless, except for how cool the flare was. I actually just noticed it in the viewfinder while lifting my camera to take a picture of something else... 

(this is at f/2, defying the usual wisdom of using a narrower aperture)


----------



## Skirball (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, the TOkina 11-16, for example, has 37 pieces of flair. And a terrific smile.


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 1, 2013)

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2008/10/front-element-scratches

Bottom two photos. It includes a helpful photo above it to show you how to create that flare using any lens and a concrete slab.


----------



## fugu82 (Aug 1, 2013)

Shoot infrared with a crosshatch filter on the street at night with a 16-35.


----------



## EOBeav (Aug 1, 2013)

Follow around JJ Abrams. Do what he does.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 1, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> ... I did a general check of my photo's: the most flare I get from the Sigma 20 mm (nice halo's) ...





crank47 said:


> ... Sigma 20 1.8 has a circular halo if you put the light at the centre of the frame. ...



Here's a shot illustrating the halo. I wasn't particularly trying to achieve this effect when I took this shot so it may be possible to get more extreme results than this:


----------



## adhocphotographer (Aug 1, 2013)

hmmmm sooo many options! Thanks for the advice... i'll keep an eye out in the 2nd market for some of those!


----------



## SwampYankee (Aug 1, 2013)

The Tokina AT-X 16-28mm F2.8 Pro FX flares only when exposed to light, then it flares like crazy! 
A seriously great lens with a serious flare problem. BTW if you like lens flare see any J.J. Abrams movie. I think he shoots them all with the Tokina


----------



## crank47 (Aug 1, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > ... I did a general check of my photo's: the most flare I get from the Sigma 20 mm (nice halo's) ...
> ...



Yes you can get a halo ring as big as the frame if you have the right backlight.
As to the OP, Wider angles flair better than tele. I usually go up to 50mm. The 85mm doesn't fair nice at all.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 1, 2013)

> Lens flare.... I want it!



You and J.J. Abrams! 

But for photos, you can add it in post: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lensflares/id616091878?mt=12


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 3, 2013)

dr croubie said:


> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2008/10/front-element-scratches
> 
> Bottom two photos. It includes a helpful photo above it to show you how to create that flare using any lens and a concrete slab.



Whoa... thanks for linking to that. Long before I started reading his blog. I'm actually kinda tempted to take one of my old (and crappier) vintage lenses and do this to it to get some of those interesting looks.


----------



## jhaces (Aug 3, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Whoa... thanks for linking to that. Long before I started reading his blog. I'm actually kinda tempted to take one of my old (and crappier) vintage lenses and do this to it to get some of those interesting looks.


Why not just stick a (crappy) filter and smash it? Easier to smash than most front elements. And you can try again if you don't get the right cracking


----------



## Ryan708 (Aug 3, 2013)

put clear tape on the filter before smashing, contain the mess


----------



## heptagon (Aug 3, 2013)

Buttercoat your filter from side which goes on the lens. Just stick your finger in some butter and then smear some grease on the filter (just a thin film). You can try to go in circles or from the inside out or even make some wavy structure. If you shoot with a tele you can clear the center again with some cloth dipped in alcohol. Enjoy.


----------



## RVB (Aug 3, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> What is the best lens to choose for crazy, out-of-this-world, over-the-top, almost obstructive flare!
> 
> I hear the FL 55 1.2 gets some nice flare?
> 
> I know i could fake it in PS, but i like to get the best i can in in camera... any opinions/advice?



If you don't mind using a converter try the nikon 85 1.8G.. the flare is what you are looking for due to lack of nano coating...


----------



## noisejammer (Aug 3, 2013)

Get yourself one of these...
http://www.etsy.com/shop/DogSchidtOptiks

Yes, the company's name really is _Dog Schidt Optiks_. At least you know what to expect...


----------

